

Amazon pre-announces EC2 for windows - e1ven
http://aws.amazon.com/windows/

======
MicahWedemeyer
Does Amazon have some sort of site-license for all those Windows virtual
boxes?

~~~
rcoder
This was my first thought, too -- how do you manage licensing fees for Windows
virtual machines?

My hunch is that the price per CPU-hour will be a bit higher, with the
difference going straight to Microsoft. They've been looking for a way to
migrate to a subscription-based pricing model for a long time, and this could
provide just the test-case they need to gauge the willingness of customers to
accept such a pricing scheme.

